
Show HN: I made a database of remote companies - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io
======
TimTheTinker
1900 sounds like a lot, but it very quickly narrows. There are only 5 or so
companies listed for programming jobs at non-consultancies (i.e. companies
that develop their own products) that offer paid time off. None of those 5
look that interesting...

~~~
atto
Seems more like incomplete data. Spot checked a few of the "programming" ones
that did not have "paid vacation" listed, and sure enough, they do (example:
[https://convertkit.com/careers/](https://convertkit.com/careers/)).

~~~
howtoappio
Ah sorry, I added "paid vacation" option recently and I haven't updated
ConvertKit since:
[https://twitter.com/remotehubio/status/1105455924985106434](https://twitter.com/remotehubio/status/1105455924985106434)

Done now! [https://remotehub.io/remote-companies-with-paid-
vacation](https://remotehub.io/remote-companies-with-paid-vacation)

------
hhanesand
It’s saying there are zero remote programming jobs. Seems a bit low, no? :)

Love the site!

------
skilled
Where's the data taken from? Couldn't find any mention of this on the site.

~~~
blairbeckwith
Also curious – I looked up my own company and was surprised that it had pretty
accurate data on our own team, as far as location. Not everyone on the team
has LinkedIn or any other obvious source they could pull from.

------
SkyPuncher
Nice.

Looks like you need to do a history push instead of a replace, though.

------
sitzkrieg
Neat but tapping a search result doesn't do anything on mobile

~~~
krageon
It's wonderful that you would take the time to file a bug report, though in
the future it would be convenient if you expanded "on mobile" to your device
model, your used browser and your browser version at least. That will help the
people developing these applications actually solve your problem and problems
like yours. If you're not comfortable sharing this in public because of it's
fingerprinting potential (very understandable), perhaps you could do so via a
private communication channel.

------
bharatmeda
Very nice; bookmarked. Also found this one
[https://www.remoteonly.org/](https://www.remoteonly.org/) interesting

------
techaul
Related: [https://github.com/remoteintech/remote-
jobs](https://github.com/remoteintech/remote-jobs)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Also: [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

~~~
remotework
Also: [https://nodesk.co/remote-companies/](https://nodesk.co/remote-
companies/) and
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1PYwbCTY7h0CNHeer9J0VRzE/edit#gid=1279011369)

------
SOLAR_FIELDS
One thing would be helpful is listing or explaining the criteria you used to
call these "remote companies". One company that has onsite locations with
teams that are remote or allows remote work frequently is going to be
different than a company like Gitlab which is basically entirely remote.

~~~
howtoappio
Thanks, yes! I've been struggling with this! I have considered company to be
remote when they are looking for remote team members (posted a remote job on
the Internet) or they have members in more than one city without having
offices in all of these locations.

I've been visiting a lot of "our team" pages lately! The degree that these
companies are "remote" varies a lot, yes! A lot of them are just starting out
to be remote and are looking for their second remote team member or something
like that.

Obviously it's far from perfect and I've been working on this as a sideproject
for a few past months. It's interesting topic for me though! I too work
remotely and I see more and more companies going remote which is very cool.
I'm much more productive coding from home than going to office every day.

Also, you have a good point with this "entirely remote" Gitlab example. I've
been thinking about how to ask this from companies – how remote are you? I
guess % is one option, but it makes it too complicated I think ("we're 60%
remote"). I currently have a checkbox:

Remote first – hiring and working from all over the world instead of from a
central location (found this from remoteonly.org manifesto although they have
this as "remote only")

and you can find companies based on that. I think that's enough. Probably I
don't care to search for companies who are 30% or 50% remote, but I would like
to to know if they are in a "remote first" mindset or not (office + two remote
devs). Also, this % changes all the time!

So I have been thinking about terms "remote first", "remote only" and "partly
remote" and I don't have definitions for them really :)

For example, "remote only" maybe shouldn't definitely mean that there's really
like no office at all – think Doist for example, I think they have an office
but I would call them "remote only" or "entirely remote" as majority of the
people is spread accross the globe:
[https://remotehub.io/doist](https://remotehub.io/doist)

All ideas and suggestions would be really helpful on how to differentiate
these remote levels!

~~~
dsumenkovic
Hello, Community Advocate at GitLab here. Thanks for creating this base and
adding us there.

GitLab is 100% remote company [1] with 500+ team members in 50+ accross the
Globe [2].

Could you please also update this info at [3] since it states 11-50 employees.
Almost forgot to mention that we have the team-pets page as well :)

[1] - [https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-remote/)

[2] -
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/team/](https://about.gitlab.com/company/team/)

[3] - [https://remotehub.io/gitlab](https://remotehub.io/gitlab)

~~~
howtoappio
Thanks! Updated to 501+! I would also add GitLab locations so they would draw
out on a map too. I see a list of 51 countries / regions on GitLab's website,
I wonder if there's a list of cities as well or I'll use these 51? Oh and you
can get access to edit profile on [https://remotehub.io/hire-
remotely](https://remotehub.io/hire-remotely)

I think it would be TOP 1 on RemoteHub when I would add all cities!

~~~
dsumenkovic
Is the only option to add cities one-by-one via "edit company>cities>add
city"? The list is a bit long, ~260 cities in total.

~~~
howtoappio
Wow, so much! Very cool! Yes, it's currently the only option, but could you
please send me the list and I will add them myself. You can email me hello at
remotehub.io

I would probably need to find photos for these cities anyways, so it would be
better for me to add them myself!

Thanks!

~~~
dsumenkovic
That's so kind of you. I've reached out to you via community@gitlab.com.
Thanks again!

------
realusername
Remote companies and companies offering remote jobs are not exactly the same
thing, I work in a remote job but my company isn't remote, what are the
criteria here?

~~~
geobmx540
What is the distinction?

~~~
realusername
by "remote company", I understand a company which does not have offices.

~~~
geobmx540
ah got it, thanks.

------
dmode
Mapbox is listed as a remote company, yet all their jobs are in SF or DC in
their careers page. What is the criteria for a remote company ?

~~~
howtoappio
Yep, good point! It seems they are not hiring remote, at least for now. They
do have remote team members all over the world though? Check out their map:
[https://remotehub.io/mapbox](https://remotehub.io/mapbox)

I filled this in based on their team page. Also found this:
[https://opensource.com/life/14/7/interview-justin-miller-
map...](https://opensource.com/life/14/7/interview-justin-miller-mapbox)

"I work for Mapbox remotely, but we do have offices. We've got about 30 folks
in Washington, D.C., 15 in San Francisco, and about a dozen of us are remote
in the U.S. and Canada, Europe, and South America."

So maybe they are open to consider remote candidates. I will need to email
them and ask! If they are not considering new remote candidates, I should
probably remove them from the list.

------
xfalcox
How can I fix incomplete info about my company?

~~~
howtoappio
You can create a free account here (when starting to type your company name,
just choose it from the list to claim it):

[https://remotehub.io/hire-remotely](https://remotehub.io/hire-remotely)

Please enter your email at company's domain as this sign up process allows to
claim a profile only with matching email domain.

You'll get an automatic email asking to confirm your email address. Let me
know if you have any questions or problems!

------
dentemple
Nice going. I'll definitely bookmark this.

------
whoisjuan
Mapbox is not a remote company.

